
Painting with Math Formulas in Google Sheets [video] - dustmop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnCkF62gkOY
======
2pointsomone
This is so amazing!! Is there more of this math-driven animation or design on
the web? I constantly need to do math for web animations. And even though I
learned this in middle and high school, I struggle to translate to real world
problems.

~~~
vchak1
Check out Shadertoy. By the same person (Inigo).

